# If you think hookjaws cutt was big you should see these hogs



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really bored tonight.

Wish I was doin' a little more of this --\O


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*rapalahunter*









*WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!! WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bet you feed the whole family with that hog! :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You doin' a skin mount or plastic?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> You doin' a skin mount or plastic?


You could mount that with hookjaws fish, only it would be the bait in the mount


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> You could mount that with hookjaws fish, only it would be the bait in the mount


Classic JAT83 one liner... LOL


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't share my secret spot! I don't want all my HOGS to be fished out of there!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Its the middle provo. Its no secret. :roll: 

Oops... sorry Orvis1 -)O(-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, do you still talk to that guy? I forgot his username, but I remember he only went fishing a few times and always got skunked until you "showed him the way".

Was it golfmogul?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

The day I found out the old DWR site was deceased I was going on to pm him about another trip. This time to take one of his boys out.

Haven't heard from him since. Real nice guy though.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow did you hand fish for those cause they look like they wouldn't be able to be hooked by even a tiny fly.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

First fish was a pointer 65 (you can see it in his mouth)

Last two were mepps #1 gold

Second fish wasn't actually hooked. If you look close you can see some braided line wrapped around his body. He just got all tangled up. :shock: :shock: He went after a mepps as well but just got body wrapped instead?! :shock:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

here's one more. Landed on an F07 rapala... black and gold


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey that's the LP right?

Right across from the Springdell turnoff?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

LOAH- you don't really expect me to reveal my honey hole do you? :wink: 

Its actually up the left fork of hobble creek. I know a guy who knows a guy that lets us fish through his property.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. Looks like a place I used to sleep when I was living out of my car for a stint. :shock:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Your forearms must be tired from reeling those beasts in. You might need some new poles as the tension has probably wore them to their breaking point now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't speak for you, but last time I caught one even close to that size my back hurt for a weak.  I think I may have even blown out my O-ring.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, those monsters really tire a man out...

They are nothing compared to this giant utah lake channel cat:
(Ignore palm trees)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Yeah, those monsters really tire a man out...
> 
> They are nothing compared to this giant utah lake channel cat:
> (Ignore palm trees)


You just had to give up my catfishing spot. Now everyone knpows that the palm trees were just my place marker.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I remember when that hit the news I couldn't believe it. What was it like 646 pounds? That would be one to mount on the wall :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I remember when that hit the news I couldn't believe it. What was it like 646 pounds? That would be one to mount on the wall :lol:


If the wall could even hold it.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Rapalahunter in this pic you look like you have a little captin in ya. LOL


----------

